# Full 3-style comms list for wings - DFR buffer



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

This was mostly for my benefit, but I have made some improvements to my original list of comms for wings. I've experimented with different algs for every case to find the fastest (and move-optimal if possible) alg for each cycle. 

Clicky wicky woo

Improvements this time round: 

1. Algs are now in commutator notation - saved so much time.
2. Comment section explains the trickier algs. It also explains why some of the faster algs are not move-optimal or vice versa and provides alternate algs.
3. The move-optimal column simply states whether the alg is move-optimal or not, obviously.
4. There are already a few lists for 3x3x3 edges out there that are much better than I could ever produce, so I've simply added a column that states if the 3-style alg can directly be applied to midges or 3x3x3 edges.
5. Because algs are now in commutator notation it also states whether cancellations need to be memorized to execute a cycle as fast as possible.

EDIT: You can now substitute the scheme for your own if you go to File -> Download as -> Excel file

Scrutinize at will, though I honestly think the vast majority are move-optimal and speed-optimal.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know whether to translate it all into my letter scheme or just look up cases I find awkward and translate them into what to look up. Either way, I really should do one of those things and not be lazy. Thanks for the update btw .

Edit: hmm, guess this is Speffz? That seems to use the other wing stickers from what I use ...
Edit2: nvm, I can't read, lettering scheme on the second sheet.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I don't know whether to translate it all into my letter scheme or just look up cases I find awkward and translate them into what to look up. Either way, I really should do one of those things and not be lazy. Thanks for the update btw .
> 
> Edit: hmm, guess this is Speffz? That seems to use the other wing stickers from what I use ...
> Edit2: nvm, I can't read, lettering scheme on the second sheet.



PM me your email and I'll send you a proper version where you can change your letter scheme automatically  I've rewritten the VBA but can't work out how to get it to work online yet...

EDIT: try this link, download as an Excel file and you can now change the letter scheme for your own. Just go on the second sheet and substitute my scheme for your own!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

cmowla said:


> Why are you using a semicolon for conjugation instead of a colon?



I don't quite know. Fixed that, thanks


----------



## randomtypos (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow. Great resource, even though I still use R2 for 4BLD xD

Random question: I'm still transitioning from OP to full 3style, how long did that transition take for you? Just wondering ;p


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Wow. Great resource, even though I still use R2 for 4BLD xD
> 
> Random question: I'm still transitioning from OP to full 3style, how long did that transition take for you? Just wondering ;p



Thank you! It's hard to work out exactly, I'd probably guess at a few months. Edges were always easier to work out for me than corners were. As soon as you get to the point where you can experiment and work out cases for yourself (and fine tune them for speed and optimization) then it's hugely rewarding and using comms becomes effortless after that


----------



## randomtypos (Mar 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Thank you! It's hard to work out exactly, I'd probably guess at a few months. Edges were always easier to work out for me than corners were. As soon as you get to the point where you can experiment and work out cases for yourself (and fine tune them for speed and optimization) then it's hugely rewarding and using comms becomes effortless after that



I see. I'm transitioning from OP corners to 3style corners first since the move count is so much less. And I know what you mean, I'm at that point where I can make up comms by myself since I understand them now, I just need to make them more automatic


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2013)

I've updated the list to add some better commutators for a lot of cases and simplified the notation so it is easier to follow and understand.

Thinking about doing a +-centers list over the summer as well as a big cube BLD tips/video.

Find the link in my sig.


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I've updated the list to add some better commutators for a lot of cases and simplified the notation so it is easier to follow and understand.
> 
> Thinking about doing a +-centers list over the summer as well as a big cube BLD tips/video.
> 
> Find the link in my sig.



You deserve a medal , this list is awesome , and the fact that I can adjust it to my lettering schema is great  
I honestly can't wait for your tutorials


----------



## Ollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Update: Faster commutators for x-centers, +-centers, wings and midges, to those who are interested. Please find the link in my signature with the same adjustable letter scheme (download it to change.)


----------



## KongShou (Oct 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Update: Faster commutators for x-centers, +-centers, wings and midges, to those who are interested. Please find the link in my signature with the same adjustable letter scheme (download it to change.)



dude how many alg do u know for bld?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude how many alg do u know for bld?



lots


----------



## KongShou (Oct 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> lots



Oh wow


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude how many alg do u know for bld?



Full 3-style is a LOT, but comms are WAY easier to learn than normal algs like OLLs. They are similar to learning lots of ways to solve F2L pairs, since each one makes sense and a lot of them are related.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 6, 2013)

Update: t-center algs are faster and I've deleted the barely useful cases. Link in sig.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweet Thnks!


----------



## arquillian (Jun 29, 2016)

Alg for CM should have y' instead of y


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 29, 2016)

Eay


arquillian said:


> Alg for CM should have y' instead of y


Way to bump!


----------



## fp4316 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey Ollie, thank you so much for this list. Almost done with transitioning to full edge comms atm and I will find this very useful once I move on to full 3style 4bld.


----------

